# sheiko 13 week beginners program:



## j2048b (Mar 29, 2014)

i got this off the official sheiko forum and it looks to be a good beginners program especially the conditioning weeks...hope it helps, if not please feel free to delete it...

https://mega.co.nz/#!G5YhlIja!LTKF9GOY_aNrxLH0VLz01jy1M7kGJfKXVp-atzOX8SQ


i now know there is an "OFFICIAL SHEIKO FORUM" the one i got this off of is not "the official" forum for Boris himself.... but he now has one...


----------

